# H2O2-1 Thread Algae-0



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on your victory. 

A couple more tips for using hydrogen peroxide directly in your tank:

1) Turn off aquarium lights. Light breaks down hydrogen peroxide.
2) Turn off filtration. You don't want this stuff in your biofilter.
3) After it's had sufficient time to do its work, do a water change, and turn on the lights to hasten the breakdown of any remaining peroxide.
4) Wait a half hour before turning filtration back on.
5) Fine-leafed plants and shrimp can be sensitive to this treatment. Cories are reported to be sensitive too, but strangely, mine were *attracted* to the peroxide, and didn't show any ill effects from the exposure. Use at your own risk.
6) Even if the hair/thread algae doesn't bubble much (or at all), it is often killed anyway. Wait a day or two to see.


----------



## BigB (Oct 14, 2005)

I also did some h2o2 in my 2 gal it took alot of hte hair algae out. Set it free floating and easy to get out of the tank. I went form a massive covering to just a couple bad spots in my 2 gal. roud: still sad but not as sad


----------



## Noddy65 (Dec 12, 2005)

Can we clear this up....are you guys talking about doseing H2O2 directly into the tank (ie so many mls per litre of tank water) or talking about squirting H2O2 directly at the algae in the tank using a syringe or other suitable device?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

I use H2o2 frequently to clear up algae outbreaks. Check out this link


http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Noddy65 said:


> Can we clear this up....are you guys talking about doseing H2O2 directly into the tank (ie so many mls per litre of tank water) or talking about squirting H2O2 directly at the algae in the tank using a syringe or other suitable device?


Most of the time, people use the syringe to direct a high concentration of H2O2 where it's needed, and keep it away from where it's not. This technique does work well, but limits its use to a spot treatment.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

chiahead said:


> I use H2o2 frequently to clear up algae outbreaks. Check out this link


Great writeup! I've added the bookmark to my collection.

I have also used the "whole tank" treatment in the past, using up to 6ml/gal. That's a LOT more than is considered safe!

But keep this in mind - it was a non-planted tank, and it was absolutely overrun by multiple types of algae. I was using pH reducer to lower my tapwater from 8.4+ to 7.0, and I was unaware that it contained phosphate which was causing the problem in the first place! Then trying to combat the algae the best way I knew how - large water changes every day or two. Little did I know I was just feeding the algae more, and you can just imagine the fur soup this produced. It's then I first tried the H2O2, in progressively larger doses.

At my highest dose of 6ml/gal, the sheer amount of algae probably protected the fish and biofilter from the high H2O2 doses, they suffered no ill effects. It didn't seem to kill much existing algae, but it did slow and almost stop its growth. While the H2O2 was in the tank, I scrubbed the tank walls and other scrubbable surfaces in order to help expose the algae. I sometimes also used split treatments - with a syringe to knock down the worst spot, along with whole tank to arrest algae growth in the rest of the tank.

I still use "spot" treatments with a syringe when it's the best option. But I no longer use "whole tank" treatments. I have concerns that it may interact with and make non-available some components of my fertilizers, especially chelated iron. I have no proof of this, just a suspicion that I'm following for the time being.


----------



## Jerm (Sep 26, 2005)

DarkCobra said:


> Most of the time, people use the syringe to direct a high concentration of H2O2 where it's needed, and keep it away from where it's not. This technique does work well, but limits its use to a spot treatment.


As in under water just sticking and and letting it work? hehe you saved me from making a thread  4 weeks of blackout didn't cut it. If this works, i can plant my tank!!! W000T!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep, squirt it slowly and directly on the algae. I use a syringe made for injecting marinades into meat, should be able to find it at any supermarket. I cut the tip of the steel needle off, because normally it squirts from holes in the *sides* of the tip instead of straight forward. Either a hacksaw or Dremel will accomplish that. I also sanded the cut edge smooth and round, just in case I bump a fish with it. Once modified, you can't ask for a better tool for the job.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i just used a syringe and squirted the algae with the h2o2 and let things be. the algae is all dead now and one of the plants didnt make it. which sucks cause it was a NICE looking stem of repens. oh well. cant win them all i guess.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Is that Red Ludwigia (_Ludwigia Repens_)?


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm updating this thread with my recent results from H2O2 use.


*THE DIP:*

A few weeks ago, I took samples of several plants in my tank and subjected them to a 1:10 solution of H2O2/water for four minutes, which has been reported to be an effective treatment for removing algae from plants. The purpose of this test was to determine if an H2O2 dip damages plants.

Plants tested were hornwort, anacharis, moneywort, cabomba, and wisteria. Green spot algae was present on the moneywort.

The anacharis, one day after treatment, started turning transparent and disintegrating. This was not surprising as its leaves are extremely thin. It looked like the stem was still alive and capable of producing new leaves, but the sample was discarded after three days to avoid fouling my tank.

The hornwort, which is both fine-leaved and reported to be particularly sensitive to H2O2 and other chemical treatments, surprised me by coming through perfectly.

All other plants showed no signs of damage or distress.

The green spot algae on the moneywort was not significantly removed, but further growth was stalled.


*THE TACTICAL NUKE:*

For the first time, I purchased a variety of plants through the mail. I did not dip or otherwise treat them before adding to my tank, as I didn't want to risk further stress.

Immediately adding the plants, I discovered several of my fish had pre-existing ich. All fish were removed to quarantine, and the 10g main tank was raised to 80°F to quickly clear infection without use of chemical treatments.

I should have expected the results, given the conditions - excessive temperature, my cleanup crew on vacation, and innoculation of algae from an outside source. Within a few days, staghorn and green fuzz algae appeared and spread rapidly. Everpresent green spot algae also prospered.

Since things were getting out of control rapidly, I decided to use a fairly aggressive H2O2 combo treatment that I have not tried for several years.

Filtration and lighting were turned off, a small amount of tank water removed, and my filter media placed safely in that. 1 tbsp. of H2O2 was squirted directly on the worst spots with a syringe, and allowed to work for five minutes. Filters were then turned back on, and an additional 3 tbsp. of H2O2 was added to the water. Tank walls were scrubbed to thorougly expose that algae to the H2O2. After an hour, I did a 50% water change, turned on the lights, and returned the filter media.

And the results are (drum roll please)...

Green spot algae growth has stopped. In fact, it has actually been removed to a great degree from broad-leaf plants that were receiving a bit too much light, which was pleasant and unexpected. Removal was 50% or better, depending on plant type.

All other types of algae appear to be DEAD. They're still there and haven't disintegrated yet, but they're bleached white and are not growing at all.

My hortwort is decimated and has dropped nearly 100% of its leaves. I'm not sure if it will recover. Anacharis was heavily damaged, though new growth is already appearing. The nine other species of plants in my tank were not affected.

The Malaysian Trumpet Snails, which were the only fauna remaining at the tank at the time, are doing fine.

The fish are now back in the tank, and the biofilter is operating normally.


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the info. I'm going to try the tactical nuke approach on the patches of thread algae in my hairgrass.


----------



## Intros (Jan 28, 2006)

Do you have an idea about what treatment H2O2 or bleach (Cl) could be safer (outside the tank of course) for sensitive plants like Eusteralis stelata and Rotala wallichi - heavily infested with fuzz algae? Some previous experience with other fine leaves plants like Hemianthus micrantemoides showed me deleterious effect of H2O2. Thanks!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

*Awrieger*: Be careful with that nuke, especially if the fish are still in there. Moreso if you have shrimp. I'd suggest you try a 2tbsp/10g total dose first.

*Intros*: I think H2O2 is gentler than bleach, but of course it all depends on the concentration and soak time. With really fine-leaf plants like you're talking about, there can be little or no margin between algae death and plant damage. If you experiment, do it with small samples of the plant in question.


----------

